# change font



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone figure out how to change font? I tryed to flash one from root tools, but the flash fails


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

moved thread. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------



## varelse (Sep 1, 2011)

font installer worked for me. found in android market.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Absolute system app works as well


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, font installer does work perfectly.


----------



## peichor (Aug 29, 2011)

+ 1 font installer jrummy apps are awesome


----------

